# TT 8S Vagcom / VCDS Codes



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

I thought I would want to create a new thread that everyone can share the codes to customise the car to their liking. The new TT MK3 has different software /hardware with other Audi models so most of the codes from other models wont work.
So here we go :

Below are codes that I confirm working:

1. Change comfort turn signal :
Module 09-cent.elect >> security access -16 >> Enter 31347 >> adaptation -10 >> in channel select (2) - turn control signal-comfortblinkent blinkzyklen >> put in new value blinks you need (standard is 3, new value, for example: 4) >> Do it

2. Enable Daytime Running Light in VC Menu
Module 09-cent.elect >> security access -16 >> Enter 31347 >> adaptation -10 >> Channel (2) Daytime running light-Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich>> New value : Active>> Do it

3. Disable seat belt warning : Module 17 >>Long Coding >> Long Coding Helper >>Byte 0 >> Disable bit 2

Some others will be tested and updated. A lot of option already built-in and available in my car model but if yours dont have and want to enable / disable, just let us know here and I or smebody can try to find out for you.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you activate the Camera-based traffic sign recognition? is this a simple Vagcom thing? anyone know how to???


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

stumardy said:


> Can you activate the Camera-based traffic sign recognition? is this a simple Vagcom thing? anyone know how to???


Yes I saw that option but have not tested yet


----------



## Jermar (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is my Vagcom wish list: Make the rear wing raise at much lower speeds, get rid of the much too loud seat belt reminder. I like the blinker adjustment idea.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Jermar said:


> Here is my Vagcom wish list: Make the rear wing raise at much lower speeds, get rid of the much too loud seat belt reminder. I like the blinker adjustment idea.


Sure your wish is granted... half of them. The other half is being tested :lol:

Disable seat belt warning : Module 17 >>Long Coding >> Long Coding Helper >>Byte 0 >> Disable bit 2


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I wrote these activations on my old thread..
-show the needles when we turn on the car and the cockpit shows the odometer and the rev
-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse
-turn down the right mirror when we use the reverse
-activate the speed signs recognitions
-deactivate the fasten belt sound and symbol
-set the exhaust valve always full open and not open after a number of revs (like in the TTs)
-set on/off and how much light for the rear daytime running lights
I found others of them, I'll post soon


----------

